# winger zingers



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

I have a opportunity to acquire 2 winger zingers with TT transmitters. What do people think of them? Quality? Any problems? Is $350 each or $600 for both a good price with the transmitters?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

barngeatbayman said:


> I have a opportunity to acquire 2 winger zingers with TT transmitters. What do people think of them? Quality? Any problems? Is $350 each or $600 for both a good price with the transmitters?


If you can get two Zinger Wingers, two TT receivers and 1 TT transmitter for $600, I'd say that is a good deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

*zingers*

we have three zinger wingers and love them. I have the TT pro xl with the attraction sound and have not had any problems. Light enough i can carry two at a time in the field and they all fit in the back of a tacoma Pu. 
cyndi


----------

